# Bild über Netzwerk versenden



## Thomas Darimont (29. Juli 2003)

Servus! 

Hier ein Beispiel, wie man ein Bild über das Netzwerk versenden kann ...:


```
//The Server



import java.awt.*;

import javax.swing.*;

import java.io.*;

import java.awt.image.*;

import java.awt.event.*;

import java.net.*;


/*

 * TheServer.java

 *

 * Created on 29. Juli 2003, 11:19

 */


/**

 *

 * @author  Darimont

 */

public class TheServer extends javax.swing.JFrame {

    

    private ServerSocket ss = null;

    private Socket s = null;

    private Thread serverThread = null;

    private BufferedImage bimg = null;

    private int[] pixarray = null;

    private PixelGrabber pg = null;

    

    /** Creates new form TheServer */

    public TheServer() {

        initComponents();

        loadImage();

        

    }

    

    private void startServer(){

        if(serverThread == null){

            serverThread = new Thread(new myServer());

            

            serverThread.start();

        }

        

    }

    

    private void loadImage(){

        MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker(this);

        try{

            bimg = javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(new File("c:/Beispiel1.jpg"));

        }catch(IOException ioe){

            ioe.printStackTrace();

        }

        

        mt.addImage(bimg,0);

        

        try{

            mt.waitForAll();

        }catch(InterruptedException ie){

            ie.printStackTrace();

        }

        

        mt = null;

        

        //Imagepixels to Array -->

        //My Imagesize is 100 x 100 Pixels so there are 10000 Pixels

        pixarray = new int[10000];

        

        pg = new PixelGrabber((Image)bimg,0,0,bimg.getWidth(),bimg.getHeight(),pixarray,0, 100);

        

        try{

            pg.grabPixels();

        }catch(InterruptedException ie){ie.printStackTrace();}

        

    }

    

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to

     * initialize the form.

     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is

     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.

     */

    private void initComponents() {

        java.awt.GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints;


        jPanel1 = new javax.swing.JPanel();

        jPanel2 = new javax.swing.JPanel();

        jButton2 = new javax.swing.JButton();


        getContentPane().setLayout(new java.awt.GridBagLayout());


        addWindowListener(new java.awt.event.WindowAdapter() {

            public void windowClosing(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {

                exitForm(evt);

            }

        });


        jPanel1.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(400, 300));

        jPanel1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(400, 300));

        getContentPane().add(jPanel1, new java.awt.GridBagConstraints());


        jPanel2.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(400, 50));

        jPanel2.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(400, 50));

        jButton2.setText("Start Server");

        jButton2.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {

            public void mousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {

                jButton2MousePressed(evt);

            }

        });


        jPanel2.add(jButton2);


        gridBagConstraints = new java.awt.GridBagConstraints();

        gridBagConstraints.gridx = 0;

        gridBagConstraints.gridy = 1;

        getContentPane().add(jPanel2, gridBagConstraints);


        pack();

    }

    

    private void jButton2MousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {

        // Add your handling code here:

        startServer();

    }

    

    /** Exit the Application */

    private void exitForm(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {

        System.exit(0);

    }

    

    public void paint(Graphics g){

        super.paint(g);

        if(bimg !=null)

            jPanel1.getGraphics().drawImage(bimg.getScaledInstance(bimg.getWidth(),bimg.getHeight(),Image.SCALE_FAST),0,0,bimg.getWidth(),bimg.getHeight(),this);

    }

    

    /**

     * @param args the command line arguments

     */

    public static void main(String args[]) {

        new TheServer().show();

    }

    

    class myServer implements Runnable{

        

        ObjectOutputStream oos = null;

        

        public void run() {

            

            

            

            try{

                

                ss = new ServerSocket(8888);

                

                System.out.println("Server started!");

                

                while((s=ss.accept())==null)

                    Thread.currentThread().sleep(100);

                

                System.out.println("Connected");

                BufferedOutputStream bos = new BufferedOutputStream(s.getOutputStream());

                oos = new ObjectOutputStream(bos);

                

                oos.writeObject(pixarray);

                

                oos.close();

                

                s.close();

                s= null;

                

                

                ss.close();

                

                ss = null;

                

                System.out.println("Connection closed");

                

            }catch(IOException ioe){ ioe.printStackTrace();

            }catch(InterruptedException ie) { ie.printStackTrace();

            } //catch(SocketException se){ se.printStackTrace(); }

            

        }

        

        

        

        

    }

    

    

    // Variables declaration - do not modify

    private javax.swing.JButton jButton2;

    private javax.swing.JPanel jPanel1;

    private javax.swing.JPanel jPanel2;

    // End of variables declaration

    

}




// The Client




import java.awt.*;

import java.net.*;

import java.io.*;

import java.awt.event.*;

import javax.swing.*;

import java.awt.image.*;


/*

 * TheClient.java

 *

 * Created on 29. Juli 2003, 12:08

 */


/**

 *

 * @author  Darimont

 */

public class TheClient extends javax.swing.JFrame {

    

    private Image img = null;

    private Socket s = null;

    private int[] imga = null;

    

    private Thread clientThread  = null;

    

    /** Creates new form TheClient */

    public TheClient() {

        initComponents();

    }

    

    public void start(){

        if(clientThread ==null){

            clientThread = new Thread(new theClient());

            clientThread.start();

        }

    }

    

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to

     * initialize the form.

     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is

     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.

     */

    private void initComponents() {

        java.awt.GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints;


        jPanel1 = new javax.swing.JPanel();

        jPanel2 = new javax.swing.JPanel();

        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();


        getContentPane().setLayout(new java.awt.GridBagLayout());


        addWindowListener(new java.awt.event.WindowAdapter() {

            public void windowClosing(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {

                exitForm(evt);

            }

        });


        jPanel1.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(400, 250));

        jPanel1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(400, 250));

        gridBagConstraints = new java.awt.GridBagConstraints();

        gridBagConstraints.gridx = 0;

        gridBagConstraints.gridy = 0;

        getContentPane().add(jPanel1, gridBagConstraints);


        jPanel2.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(400, 50));

        jPanel2.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(400, 50));

        jButton1.setText("Get Image");

        jButton1.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {

                jButton1ActionPerformed(evt);

            }

        });

        jButton1.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {

            public void mousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {

                jButton1MousePressed(evt);

            }

        });


        jPanel2.add(jButton1);


        gridBagConstraints = new java.awt.GridBagConstraints();

        gridBagConstraints.gridx = 0;

        gridBagConstraints.gridy = 1;

        getContentPane().add(jPanel2, gridBagConstraints);


        pack();

    }

    

    private void jButton1MousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {

        // Add your handling code here:

        start();

        

    }

    

    private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {

        // Add your handling code here:

    }

    

    public void paint(Graphics g){

        super.paint(g);

        if(img!=null)

            jPanel1.getGraphics().drawImage(img,0,0,img.getWidth(null),img.getHeight(null),this);

    }

    

    /** Exit the Application */

    private void exitForm(java.awt.event.WindowEvent evt) {

        System.exit(0);

    }

    

    /**

     * @param args the command line arguments

     */

    public static void main(String args[]) {

        new TheClient().show();

    }

    

    private void resampleImage(int[] imageArray){

        

        img = createImage(new MemoryImageSource(100,100,imageArray,0,100));

        

        

    }

    

    class theClient implements Runnable{

        

        ObjectInputStream ois = null;

        BufferedInputStream bis = null;

        

        public void run() {

            

            try{

                

                s = new Socket("localhost",8888);

                

                if(s != null){

                    bis = new BufferedInputStream(s.getInputStream());

                    ois = new ObjectInputStream(bis);

                    

                    imga = (int[])ois.readObject();

                    

                    if (imga != null){

                        resampleImage(imga);

                        jPanel1.getGraphics().drawImage(img,0,0,img.getWidth(null),img.getHeight(null),jPanel1);

                    }

                    

                    

                }

                

            }catch(IOException ioe){ ioe.printStackTrace();

            }catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfe){ cnfe.printStackTrace();

            }

            

        }

        

    }

    

    

    // Variables declaration - do not modify

    private javax.swing.JButton jButton1;

    private javax.swing.JPanel jPanel1;

    private javax.swing.JPanel jPanel2;

    // End of variables declaration

    

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## NRFi (1. August 2003)

also ich kenns jetzt von anderen sprachen, dass du einfach sone datei nimmst, binär öffnest, als byte-array abspeicherst und rüber sendest, hab mir den klammüggel unten nicht angeguckt, aber ich glaub, normal isses nich so kompliziert..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. August 2003)

Servus!



> du einfach sone datei nimmst, binär öffnest, als byte-array abspeicherst und rüber sendest


...

genau das macht das Beispiel ... na ja es wird ein int-Array genommen ... leider muss man hier über diesen Umweg gehen, da die Klasse java.awt.image.Image nicht das Serializable Interface implementiert, dass man für einen ObjectOutputstream benötigt ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## tcppunk (27. Juli 2005)

Ich verstehe nicht wo da das Bild gesendet wird. Ich meine das Einzigste was gesendet wird ist doch pixarray, aber pixarray wird doch nirgends befüllt. Bitte um Erklärung dieser Mysterie^^


----------



## NRFi (27. Juli 2005)

moin, also ich kann ja immer noch nicht so richtig Java, aber guck mal hier..

        pg = new PixelGrabber((Image)bimg,0,0,bimg.getWidth(),bimg.getHeigh(),pixarray,0, 100);
//hier wird ein PixelGrabber-Objekt erstellt und dem wird das initialisierte Array "pixarray" übergeben.



        try{

            pg.grabPixels();
//hier schätz ich mal werden die Pixels von bimg geholt und in pixarray reingetan.


Natürlich nur alles rein spekulativ und hypothetisch, aber ich schätze mal dass das das ist 

Gruß, NRF


----------



## tcppunk (27. Juli 2005)

Hmm ok nehmen wir mal an das stimmt so . Meiner Vermutung zufolge wird dan ein Object auf der Empfängerseite ankommen. Wie bastelt man sich daraus dann ein BufferedImage?


----------



## NRFi (27. Juli 2005)

Hier an dieser Stelle in der Java-Doc steht, was es so alles gibt.

Quasi machste es wie im Beispiel:

BufferedImage bimg = javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(new File("c:/Beispiel1.jpg"));

read ist überladen (siehst du in der Doku). Da kannst du einen Stream eingeben.
Das ByteArray musst du dir halt in ein Stream packen und kannst es dann etwa so aufrufen:

BufferedImage bimg = javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(yourStream);


----------



## tcppunk (28. Juli 2005)

OK Danke, das werd ich mir mal angucken.


----------

